# Finding a bookkeeper and payroll questions



## pnucklesandwich (Feb 13, 2014)

I work for a small business based in the US and we will be hiring about 30-40 people to work in our new operations facility in Mexico City. We would like to start hiring and paying these people ASAP, but want to make sure we pay all of the correct taxes. We've received quotes from a few bigger accounting firms, but they were a bit expensive. We do our own payroll with quickbooks in the states and then just pay a processing company to direct deposit, so we aren't used to so many additional fees. A few questions:

1) Is there a quickbooks equivalent that is used in Mexico?

1a) Is processing your own payroll for a company of less than 50 something that can be done with relative ease in Mexico? (once we have the correct software of course)

2) Is there a website resource where I can search for independent accountants and/or bookkeepers in Mexico City?

3) Can anyone recommend an accountant or bookkeeper who would be able to help? 

Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

pnucklesandwich said:


> I work for a small business based in the US and we will be hiring about 30-40 people to work in our new operations facility in Mexico City. We would like to start hiring and paying these people ASAP, but want to make sure we pay all of the correct taxes. We've received quotes from a few bigger accounting firms, but they were a bit expensive. We do our own payroll with quickbooks in the states and then just pay a processing company to direct deposit, so we aren't used to so many additional fees. A few questions: 1) Is there a quickbooks equivalent that is used in Mexico? 1a) Is processing your own payroll for a company of less than 50 something that can be done with relative ease in Mexico? (once we have the correct software of course) 2) Is there a website resource where I can search for independent accountants and/or bookkeepers in Mexico City? 3) Can anyone recommend an accountant or bookkeeper who would be able to help? Thanks in advance for your time!


I can recommend a very good accountant, make some more messages and then send me a private one


----------

